# new to site



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

I'am new to this site, Been plowing for years retired now, this is my plow now also have a Farmall "H" for the big stuff. Been slow only about 14 ins. this year but it's early. I do about 3000 ft now. I do my own mods, hope i can help in the future. Dan in southern oregon


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

*New to this site*

New to this site, been plowing for years, retired now. This is my plow now also have a Farmall "H" w/push blade for the big stuff. Have approx 3000 ft and misc to do. I do my own mods. I hope that I can help in the future. Only about 14 in so far but early yet for us. Dan in southern oregon


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Welcome to the site. You will find lots of info here


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

Trying photo again


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

for a Polaris it is a nice looking unit.

LOL.

Just kidding looks like a great system. 
Just Chains on the Rear? why not on the front also?
I am just wondering about the shovel due you use that to dig your self out or is it for Snow removal?

welcome and Happy trails to you

how about a Pic of the Farmal H with Plow.

sublime out.


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

*"H" plow*

Here's my "H" last year, we had a slow start to the snow, we had about 5 feet by the end of the storms. The Shovel on my atv (also an axe) is required in the summer due to fire restrictions so they never come off.


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

As for the front axle, I can't or haven't yet found chains that clear the struts


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice looking H, gotta love the old Iron.
is that a home built blade set up or a factory option?

My family has a Ford Jubliee, that my Grandpa bought new.

have you looked into Wheel spacer's, Just an idea.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1-5-ATV-Wheel-Spacers-Polaris-Scrambler-Sportsman-ATP_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ72Q3a1205Q7c66Q3a2Q7c65Q3a12Q7c39Q3a1Q7c240Q3a1318Q7c301Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem330293467840QQitemZ330293467840QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories
quick ebay search I have no idea of if there any good or not. I would just want to have as much traction as possible and Tire Chains are a great boost but with them only on the back and the Polaris have the true 4x4 with both front tires locked in chains on the front would also make a big difference.

anyway thanks for the Pic's and the story of the shovel

sublime out.


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sub, the loader is a super six, modified for blade then i change over to bucket in summer to load horse manure, which i have lots of.


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

dan67;687439 said:


> then i change over to bucket in summer to load horse manure, which i have lots of.


Dan...you're so full of shi*!  J/k!
Welcome to the site! Love the old equip set-up to work hard. And we think we have dependability these days...thats when they knew how to make em!


----------

